# First Meeting - Mabey?



## Disco (Nov 20, 2004)

Just read some info on another thread and the West's spring seminar was mentioned, which of course got me to thinking. It's about 4 months away I think and I thought it would be a great way to get together for the first time and attempt to hash out, in person, the things that are being discussed. So who would be up for a face to face?


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow!......... The silence is deafening........... :mst:


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm the one that mentioned it so I'll be there.

B


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 21, 2004)

I had not responded because I am already putting the ball in motion to see if I can make it happen for me. 

BTW: Just to optimize my time, I can usually either make it "early" including Friday and have to leave early Sunday, or arrive late Friday and leave later on Sunday. Does anyone else have a similar situation? Does anyone have a preference of one over the other? Also, if we really want to do this I would think we might want to ask JR West in advance. I would bet he would have absolutely no problem, but it IS his event and I think it would be an appropriate thing to do in advance--- that is--- before making any further plans, yes? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2004)

I would assume that any and all meetings of forum members would be after the seminar propers time frame. All this would be an adjunct to the seminar itself and shouldn't impact the seminar in any way.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Where can I find info about this seminar? Is it open to all Hapkidoin? Thanks!


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think they are referring to this seminar:

*Jackson, MS, March 11-13, 2005*​
*Master J. R West, 8th Dan, of West's Hapkido Academy, will host the "22nd International Hapkido and Korean Martial Art Seminar". The host Hotel will be the "Holiday Inn North" on the I-55 Frontage Rd. in Jackson. For exact dates and further information, watch this site or contact Master West at (601)-856-8487 or at JRW@hapkido.com .*




*You can find the info here: http://www.hapkido.com/seminar_map.htm*​


----------



## Paul B (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks a bunch,Andy!


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, here we are. This string was stated in November--- on the 26th. Here it is a few weeks later and I am retrieving it from well down the list.  Whats happening with getting together at the Internationale in Jackson? 

Anyone? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Dec 13, 2004)

I realize that in 3 months time, a lot can transpire. At this time and date though, who is committed to attending? Personally, I plan to attend, but a solid committment I can't give at this time.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Gentlemen, you might consider posting this seminar information in this forum for all to see.  I suggest you put the date, city, state and style in the subject line so that all who might want to attend can view it.


----------

